# WOOORAT BAR for the PC



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a WoodRat bar for the smaller Porter Cable,,I said I think I could use a rat bar on the ver.router so I was in the shop and I said OK lets make one 
I wanted one that I could use with one hand behind the back side of the Vert.router table setup.
I wanted a way to put in dowel holes easy and right on the button not to say anything about a way to put in mortise slots on the vert.router table setup..

Made for about 4.00 dollars for the 5/16" rod and some bolts and nuts,works great and it took about a hour ,now I need to mount the one hand plunge router in the vert.router table 

made with the table top bender like below but it was only 40.oo on sale.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38470

http://woodrat.com/plungebars.html
========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Impressive,Bob !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Peter

Why buy it, when I could make my own  very simple design.

I know that may have a bottom bar but the springs are still in the router and they do all the work..plus the lock still works just like it did b/4 

==



istracpsboss said:


> Impressive,Bob !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Slick job, BJ..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Jim


=======


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

You always come up with someting Bj. Great improvising. You really are a cheap SOB and I'm proud of you for it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ... With a $4 material cost, when are you going into production? <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Well I just a gave the trick away, if I can make one any one can make one  


=====



BigJimAK said:


> BJ... With a $4 material cost, when are you going into production? <g>


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

real nice job Bj...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Well I just a gave the trick away, if I can make one any one can make one  

Here's a little tip for anyone that wants to make one,grind the Allen cap screws (10-24 x 5/8" ) to a sharp point so it locks the pivot bars it to place.I tried the normal Allen set screws and they just didn't hold them in place but the sharp point Allen cap screws do..


=====



BigJimAK said:


> BJ... With a $4 material cost, when are you going into production? <g>


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

Thanks and your welcome,I know someone will come up with a better pivot bracket but I try to use the KISS way..

By the way I had a heck of a time getting the handles (KNOBS) off the PC ,I used a rag and a pair of channel lock plies to get them off, I did need to retap the holes in the ALUM.frame ,they are 3/8-24 thread but are just a bit tight for the bolts..

=========



gregW said:


> real nice job Bj...thanks for sharing!!


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice workmanship. Although made to benefit owners of the WoodRat, the company does mention in its literature and Demo DVD that a Plungebar is a godsend when using a plunge router in a router table.

With only one hand below the table, the user can raise or lower the chuck while cranking wrenches or swapping bits in the chuck. And seeing as they sell for only $30, the value is obvious. 

Gary Curtis


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

Thanks,, not to sure I would like it under the table top 
I have a power lift that works great for getting the router up to change out the bits and to make cir.cuts quick and easy.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig-3.html
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/11854-circle-jig-4.html


Most need to release the lock for the router but I want to use it for drilling dowel holes on the vert. router table where getting to the lock system is not big deal.. because it's just hanging out in the open on the back side...

Hey GARY
You may want to post a link for the great deal,, for 30.oo bucks most sale them for 44.oo bucks 


=======





garycurtis said:


> Nice workmanship. Although made to benefit owners of the WoodRat, the company does mention in its literature and Demo DVD that a Plungebar is a godsend when using a plunge router in a router table.
> 
> With only one hand below the table, the user can raise or lower the chuck while cranking wrenches or swapping bits in the chuck. And seeing as they sell for only $30, the value is obvious.
> 
> Gary Curtis


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

WoodRat USA: PlungeBars


----------



## martin godfrey (Jan 23, 2013)

Bob
It looks like a nice way of working with the two holes that run at 90° to the normal direction in the router base. There are possibilities there!

Mart'n


----------

